# Quotes or sayings



## pokerjoke (Oct 12, 2015)

One that I read today.

Being negative will never give you a positive result.

One I like.

Your mind will always give in before your body.

Your favorites


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

One I heard for the first time on Saturday. 

'There are two types of people in the world, "radiators" and "drains" '


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 12, 2015)

Mackerel  Sky.......ne'r long wet, ne'r long dry.

My all time favourite which stood on my office desk for 20 years.

'No matter how busy I am, I'm I am never too busy to talk about how busy I am'.


----------



## delc (Oct 12, 2015)

99% of putts left short don't go in the hole (unknown Irish golf commentator)!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2015)

MY favourite:-

If you always do what you've done, you'll always get what you got.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 12, 2015)

IanG said:



			One I heard for the first time on Saturday. 

'There are two types of people in the world, "radiators" and "drains" '
		
Click to expand...

That's a common reference in the football world to describe dressing room attitudes

Good write up on it here https://davidfarrellfaz.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/bleeding-the-radiators/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 12, 2015)

I watched most of the SAF programme last night, found it quite interesting.

When they had the 'Love......Fear' management line I said to the wife, the have missed out 'respect'.
SAF added it and put it right in the middle.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 12, 2015)

"If you're not moving forwards you're standing still.  And if you're standing still, you're actually going backwards"
John Harvey-Jones, former Chairman of ICI and 1980s TV "Trouble-shooter".


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2015)

IanG said:



			One I heard for the first time on Saturday. 

'There are two types of people in the world, "radiators" and "drains" '
		
Click to expand...

Where did you hear this Ian? I heard it recently too for the first time through a friend's blog.

One for me is
You can't do what you won't try...


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Negative thinking is almost 100% successful.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 12, 2015)

one i adhere to. fail to prepare ,prepare to fail.


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Where did you hear this Ian? I heard it recently too for the first time through a friend's blog.
		
Click to expand...

On the course on Saturday, when describing another member who clearly works to exemplify one of the two categories.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2015)

The poacher said:



			one i adhere to. fail to prepare ,prepare to fail.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are fantastically adept at winging it


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 12, 2015)

hence the reason i adhere to it .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 12, 2015)

Monies a mickel makes a muckle.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 12, 2015)

"Every day is a nice day, but some are nicer than others." Not feeling like it fits today, which is rare for me...

"A mistake is a sign that at least someone tried."


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2015)

I didn't play badly, my clubs just got tired


----------



## chellie (Oct 12, 2015)

IanG said:



			One I heard for the first time on Saturday. 

'There are two types of people in the world, "radiators" and "drains" '
		
Click to expand...

I first heard that many years ago but think it's so true.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't eat yellow snow.

Proper planning and preparation prevents piss poor performance.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2015)

The MIL rolls out "neither nowt nor summat" referring to something that's ordinary or dull....


----------



## c1973 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mony a mickle maks a muckle.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 12, 2015)

Ragged it, bagged it, and shagged it.

someone who's done everything the day before you and it had more hairs on its back


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 12, 2015)

everyone brings happiness into this office.
some when they arrive ,some when they leave.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2015)

Your mind is a garden,
Your thoughts are its seeds,
You can grow flowers
Or you can grow weeds.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2015)

The poacher said:



			everyone brings happiness into this office.
some when they arrive ,some when they leave.
		
Click to expand...

Used to work in an office that had something very similar on the wall.


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 12, 2015)

It's a lazy wind, it goes through you rather than go around you.



you can't make an omelette without cracking eggs.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 12, 2015)

"Listen earnestly to anything your children want to tell you, no matter what. If you don't listen eagerly to the little stuff when they are little, they won't tell you the big stuff when they are big, because to them all of it has always been big stuff"

Catherine M. Wallace


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 12, 2015)

Play is the highest form of research.


----------



## gregers (Oct 12, 2015)

being a carpenter,

measure twice cut once.


----------



## gregers (Oct 12, 2015)

gregers said:



			being a carpenter,

measure twice cut once.
		
Click to expand...


and 1 i used today,
if it looks good,i done it.
if it looks bad the other chap done it.


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

gregers said:



			being a carpenter,

measure twice cut once.
		
Click to expand...

Both my grandfathers were joiners and that is one that has been passed down. Saved me making a mess on more than one occasion !


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 12, 2015)

"The worst thing you can deprive a woman of is a grievance" - Andy Capp


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 12, 2015)

gregers said:



			being a carpenter,

measure twice cut once.
		
Click to expand...

That is one I use when cutting cable.

Another is 

if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2015)

Ross61 said:



			That is one I use when cutting cable.

Another is 

*if it ain't broke don't fix it*

Click to expand...

In my line of work, too oft used as a resistance to change.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 12, 2015)

Having some "discussions" at work right now with my boss about whether or not we should pay some travel allowances to junior guys on my team, so this one from Branson is currently in use:

The way you treat your employees is the way they will treat your customers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2015)

One of my favourites sayings "it is what it is"


----------



## Tongo (Oct 13, 2015)

Not everything that can be counted counts and not everything that counts can be counted.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 13, 2015)

never argue with an idiot,they will always beat you with experience


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2015)

Be nice to your children, they're the ones who will choose your old folks home


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2015)

delc said:



			99% of putts left short don't go in the hole (unknown Irish golf commentator)!
		
Click to expand...

And our lady captain


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

One of my dad's mantras 

_It's not what you say that matters - it's how you say it._

Why I don't really go with folk substituting any old word for a sweary as if that changes things - when the intent of what is said remains.

I was never much amused by the advert tag line for the builders supply company that went "We've got the Jewson lot"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2015)

"There is nothing so useless as doing efficiently that which should not be done at all."

And to steal one from a Christmas advert;

"It's not what's under the tree that matters, it's who's around it."


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 13, 2015)

one for the old gits


   never pass by a toilet.
   never waste an erection.
  and never trust a fart.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

IanG said:



			Both my grandfathers were joiners and that is one that has been passed down. Saved me making a mess on more than one occasion !
		
Click to expand...

My dad was a cabinet maker and he'd remind me that in such as a mortise and tenon joint - 1" does not go into 1"


----------



## drdel (Oct 14, 2015)

"Empty vessels make most sound"

My old boss " since you're late you should have started earlier" and " you don't need a holiday, just think you had one last week"


----------



## gregers (Oct 14, 2015)

The poacher said:



			one for the old gits


   never pass by a toilet.
   never waste an erection.
  and never trust a fart.
		
Click to expand...


painter at work shouldve taken heed of the last 1 bill,couple of weeks ago he decided to follow through and didnt know the other painter took a pic to prove it to him.so off he went home to change couple of hours later he done the same thing so off home he went for a couple of days.
did we all laff,YOU BET WE DID.:lol:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 14, 2015)

On the weather front, 'It's a bit black over Bill's Mother "


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			On the weather front, 'It's a bit black over Bill's Mother "
		
Click to expand...

First time I heard that saying I was playing for our cricket team and our captain was called Bill. Playing in an away game and the clouds were getting quite dark. One of our players said "It's a bit black over Bill's mothers". As a naive 17 year old I replied "I didn't know Bill's mum lived near here".


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2015)

Another weather front (pardon the pun)...

If you can't see the hills, it's raining
If you can see the hills, it's about to rain


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## bobmac (Oct 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



View attachment 17154

Click to expand...


Pinched


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2015)

Oscar Wilde: "What is a cynic? Someone who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing."

So true in the world that we live in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2015)

Sometimes your own wellbeing is best served by doing that which you don't want to do


----------



## delc (Oct 15, 2015)

"Youth is wasted on the merely very young."  Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 15, 2015)

"Never give a sucker an even break" W.C.Fields.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 15, 2015)

who took the cork out of my breakfast....also W.C. Fields.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2015)

"I don't care if he's Mohammad I'm hard Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters"


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			"I don't care if he's Mohammad I'm hard Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters"
		
Click to expand...


my favourite film of all time Rob.
 Do you know what nemesis means? a righteous affliction of retribution manifested  by an appropriate agent personified in this case by an orrible **** me


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2015)

Ask no questions get told no lies


----------



## teetime75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Handsome is as Handsome does.

My Mother commenting on Sisters boyfriend.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

My favourite quote is from Dr Freedman in M*A*S*H. Ladies and Gentleman take my advice, pull down your pants and slide on the ice.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 16, 2015)

Brian Clough: "Now then young man......." (insert any number of quotes as appropriate) 

What a legend!


----------

